# microSd-Card Serial Number



## EP_AZ (May 7, 2010)

Does anyone know of an application that will retrieve the serial number (not the volume number) from a microSD-Card?

Please forgive me if this is not the right forum for this post. Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From this blog ( On MicroSD Problems « bunnie's blog ) it looks like linux can read them.

They should also have s/n printed on the bottom (side with the gold contacts).


----------



## EP_AZ (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Even using a magnifying glass I was unable to see a serial number printed on the microSD-card (either side). When inserted in my Garmin GPS I am able to get the serial number of the card by going into the diagnostic mode. I was wanting to know if there was an application that I could install on my PC to read the serial number via a card reader. Not really a big deal, but it would be more convenient. Linux is not an option for me.


----------

